# L189 and L201:What will they fix?



## rstaples (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anyone know exactly (or hopefully) what the L189 and L201 software updates are supposed to fix?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I do, but I can't say anything specific about L189 until it spools next week. Generally, issues concerning OTA, timers, display, and the like.

L201 (if it indeed called that) adds digital OTA guide data and local channel remapping.

Release notes will be posted for both as soon as they are available.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

rstaples said:


> Does anyone know exactly (or hopefully) what the L189 and L201 software updates are supposed to fix?


I think the more relevant question is what will Dish break with each new release.

Dish broke the stretch for 1080i 4:3 material so that it now understretches leaving thin side bars (best seen on low overscan displays such as plasmas and LCDs). Will this be fixed in the next release? I'll probably faint away if it's fixed.

And besides, what does any of this matter anymore given that Charlie has announced that all new HD channels will require MPEG4 and we'll have to buy new STBs. Since I'll be leaving Dish and throwing my 921 and 811s in the trash (hopefully to be photographed by a news reporter I'll call), I don't even care anymore what the programmers do to the 921.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Why would it require a new set top box? The 921 runs linux. I would think all they would need to do is add the new codec to decode mp4.


Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kstevens said:


> Why would it require a new set top box? The 921 runs linux. I would think all they would need to do is add the new codec to decode mp4.
> 
> Ken


That is logical but it is correct? Some way or another, I got the impression that a new processor board or chip system would be required? Any information is desired!


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

If you want a real detailed discussion on this matter and in my opinion the futillity of it (due to the fact that the component board is way substandard), then check out this thread over at the satellite guys: http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=34689&page=5&pp=15 .....Needless to say, we're all screwed in the long run probably.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> L201 (if it indeed called that) adds digital OTA guide data and local channel remapping.


Dan Minnick also said that the December update would add Dish Home (He said it the first time he was talking about it not the second time later in the show where he only mentioned the OTA guide data.

I am willing the bet that DishHome will not be in the December software release.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It wouldn't make much difference whether they add Dish Home or not; Considering that Dish home , for the most part, STILL doesn't even work on the 721! Maybe that is the hold up on the 921 which is based on the same software. They need to get it to work fully on the 721 before they can enable it on the 721.

The funny think is that the guy I talked to at Dish ( Chris B. Jones) said that Dish home would be fully functional with a software update on 10/01/04. He even made a point to say if it didn't work ,to send him another e-mail and ***** him out . Now all my e-mails come back from the address he gave me non delivered.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

> L189 and L201:What will they fix?


They will cause a message to pop up on your screen every time you change the channel asking if you'd like to sign up for Credit Card Auto Pay. :lol:


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice. If you change the channel frequently enough (as if you're surfing and can't find what's on), do they then call you and ask you if you'd like to take advantage of a great offer to sign up today for Starz?

In any case, I don't realistically think we'll get Dish Home ever on the 921. However, there are some other bugs and missing features that are a heck of a lot more important in my mind (straight resolution passthrough is at the top of my list).


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

kstevens said:


> Why would it require a new set top box? The 921 runs linux. I would think all they would need to do is add the new codec to decode mp4.
> 
> Ken


The problem is the CPU in the 921 (and for that mater just about every Set Top Box out there) is WAY underpowered to do software decoding. They decode via hardware. Although there is no technical reason you couldn't slap a MPEG4 chipset into PCI card and install it into one of the open slots on the 921. There are a lot of cost and logisticol reasons not to do this however. It's also likely any hardware limitation the 921 has in regaurd to firewire could be overcome in this manor. Again, I doubt anything will happen in this direction. Even though at the current price, adding working firewire WOULD seriously boost Dish's lagging HD fourtunes.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Kagato said:


> The problem is the CPU in the 921 (and for that mater just about every Set Top Box out there) is WAY underpowered to do software decoding. They decode via hardware. Although there is no technical reason you couldn't slap a MPEG4 chipset into PCI card and install it into one of the open slots on the 921. There are a lot of cost and logisticol reasons not to do this however. It's also likely any hardware limitation the 921 has in regaurd to firewire could be overcome in this manor. Again, I doubt anything will happen in this direction. Even though at the current price, adding working firewire WOULD seriously boost Dish's lagging HD fourtunes.


I suspect that there was some secret dope deal/agreement between Jack Valenti and Ergen. Ergen is a ruthless negotiator, but Valenti burys people alive in terms of threats. Until he leaves, fat chance of charlie supporting the firewire ports. Even after Jack leaves it'll take 2-3 years before the new boss becomes less gun shy to allow ergen any give on this matter.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

Kagato said:


> The problem is the CPU in the 921 (and for that mater just about every Set Top Box out there) is WAY underpowered to do software decoding. They decode via hardware.


Note: Some hardware decoders actually are a type of DSP; they have firmware to allow for algorithm changes and bug fixes. It might not be impossible that the decoder could be updated to decode MPEG4, particularly if the hardware designers thought about this during design. I don't know that the Broadcom chips in the 921 can support this, but some of the more recent devices can support both with firmware changes.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> I think the more relevant question is what will Dish break with each new release.


I hope that L201 isn't going to screw up my timers. I'm going on a cruise in the beginning of December, and I do so want it to properly record some things while I'm gone.

Is there any way I can get it to delay the installation until I get back? Will it still record OTA if I disconnect the sat feeds?

-Chris


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Isn't there an option to not do automatic updates? Not near my 921 to check.

Ken


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I do, but I can't say anything specific about L189 until it spools next week. Generally, issues concerning OTA, timers, display, and the like.
> 
> L201 (if it indeed called that) adds digital OTA guide data and local channel remapping.
> 
> Release notes will be posted for both as soon as they are available.


Fantastic!! So the OTA guide data is now scheduled for ??? Let me see if I have this straight: (1) I foolishly pay $1000 for a piece of junk in Dec '04 and don't receive it until late Jan '04; (2) I struggle with this barely working beast for months working through multiple issues and problems; (3) I send it back to Dish for a replacement (to fix blue line problem); (4) I get it back with red and green lines instead; (5) and now, I am reading threads which are predicting that this technology won't be compatible with future HD technology and that Charlie won't be adding any more HD channels until we get STBs; (6) and lastly, maybe 1 year after my purchase date, I will have the one thing that was a key feature in my purchase decision--> OTA guide infromation --- oh yeah, about the dishwire...


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> I hope that L201 isn't going to screw up my timers. I'm going on a cruise in the beginning of December, and I do so want it to properly record some things while I'm gone.
> 
> Is there any way I can get it to delay the installation until I get back? Will it still record OTA if I disconnect the sat feeds?
> 
> -Chris


My understanding is that you have to be connected to sat in order to use OTA recording. Can someone verify this, and can this be fixed?

Why hasn't anyone hacked/modded their unit yet? Surely some enterprising engineer out there could figure some of this stuff out. Look what folks have done to Xbox consoles :hurah:


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

srrobinson2 said:


> My understanding is that you have to be connected to sat in order to use OTA recording. Can someone verify this, and can this be fixed?


That's a feature&#8230; to prevent people from buying a receiver that Dish subsidizes (at $1000/$550 a pop?! Oh right, it costs them $1400 each to make them&#8230; *cough*bull*****cough*) and not subscribing to their service.



> Why hasn't anyone hacked/modded their unit yet? Surely some enterprising engineer out there could figure some of this stuff out. Look what folks have done to Xbox consoles :hurah:


Because XBox's don't cost $1000 (or even $550), and don't break when you actually make use of their features. Using a 921 is like walking on glass&#8230; do it delicately enough and you _might_ come through relatively unscathed. Forget hacking&#8230;


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> I hope that L201 isn't going to screw up my timers. I'm going on a cruise in the beginning of December, and I do so want it to properly record some things while I'm gone.
> 
> Is there any way I can get it to delay the installation until I get back? Will it still record OTA if I disconnect the sat feeds?
> 
> -Chris


My guess is that while the latest software will load into your 921 when it is released, it won't actually function until you reboot the 921. Now, here's the catch, the 921, by decree of an earlier update corrects memory leakes by forcing a reboot on it's own each day while in standby during the early morning hours, but only when certain conditions are met. If you leave your 921 set to violate those conditions, I would venture a logical guess you may get away with the existing software version you trust until you return. Here is what I would do:

1. attach a UPS to your 921 to prevent power outage from rebooting the 921.
2. Leave the 921 in the power button on position, not in standby.
3. Be sure you record something every 8-12 hours per day Don't believe this 3rd measure is necessary but it would be nice tool to use to detect approximately when your self rebooted if it does.


----------

